# Rollfast BB



## kngtmat (Sep 12, 2011)

I need help on my Rollfast bottom bracket because it is different compared to other ones are, the cones are attached to cups and I don't see how I can get the drive side cone off to get the sprocket off as well?


Also is there a reason they were done this way, it's kind of cool although it's a bit strange to get off.


----------



## jpromo (Sep 12, 2011)

I just disassembled my '41 Rollfast to find something similar. The race nut and grease cup (no idea what they'd actually be called) were two separate pieces though. Any chance they're just hardened together with some 65 year old grease?

For the chainring side, I have a big ol' wrench for that; or if it doesn't have any flats, pinch it in a vise and use the crank arms for leverage.


----------



## kngtmat (Sep 12, 2011)

I cleaned them both and are pressed together or something.


The drive cone has a notch but not on the other side and the cup is in the way to be able to use a regular wrench, also the left side cup has grooves to grip your hands to loosen, tighten or something else.


----------



## kngtmat (Oct 25, 2011)

Clearer pictures, also does anyone know if the numbers & letters AS 2 67 stamped on the crank means a year or maybe the company that made the crank.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Oct 26, 2011)

*Hi Kngtmat*

I have theRollfast  book sold by Classic Bicycle News, and it has the schematic for the entire assemble. Also,
 there is an ad in the magazine showing the features that Rollfast boasts about. One feature is the only bike with a Dustproff cap on the bracket.
 Anyway. Good luck............Wayne


----------

